# Pvd discount



## Toto

Hi shiny it's nearly time to renew my detailing insurance as a Pvd member do we recieve a discount . Also I'll probally need contents insurance for the van as well.
Thanks.


----------



## Shiny

Hi there. £20 discount on the Liability Insurance for PVD members. PVD require a minimum of our Gold cover to be in place. 

Just mention it when you ring up to renew :thumb:


----------

